# Fluval 404 Stopped working



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

You think its the impeller or the motor itself? If I open it up, close it, plug it back in it will work for about 5 minutes and then quit again. Also gets pretty hot which leads me to believe its the motor head, but not sure. Any ideas? Anybody have a replacement motor head I can buy?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I do not know if you found anything yet but here is a place with parts and diagram.... http://www.petsolutions.com/Default.aspx?ItemID=15520160


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Cobra. I already came across that. I took the entire thing apart last night, cleaned everything down to the wires and screw, put it back together and its been working for the last 9 hours. Thank goodness because I couldnt find a replacement motor for cheaper than $80.

Edit: Mods can close


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hopefully it stays working!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

same thing happened to my old one. it kept on dieing. so i bought a xp3 and never had a problem since


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ x2, i always have sh*t luck with fluvals, (although i've never owned an fx5 and i hear their the best) but when it would come to maintenance time on a fluval i would dred it, it was a pain in the ass to get starting again, and would make rickety noises and cut out and stuff like you described. Never had a problem with my rena, (touch wood). Hope it works out for ya though.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Never had a Eheim crap out on me









Glad you got it back to workin !


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Murphy18 said:


> ^^ x2, i always have sh*t luck with fluvals, (although i've never owned an fx5 and i hear their the best) but when it would come to maintenance time on a fluval i would dred it, it was a pain in the ass to get starting again, and would make rickety noises and cut out and stuff like you described. Never had a problem with my rena, (touch wood). Hope it works out for ya though.


Yea I definitely do not like cleaning my fx5...it is a tad bit messy at times


----------

